# Gigabyte GTX 960 G1 Gaming 2 GB



## W1zzard (Jan 26, 2015)

With 3x DP, 2x DVI and 1x HDMI outputs, Gigabyte's GTX 960 G1 Gaming features the most complete output configuration. The card is also overclocked out of the box, and a powerful triple-fan thermal solution keeps it cool, yet it stays very quiet in gaming states and will stop the fans completely with idle and light loads.

*Show full review*


----------



## Tonduluboy (Jan 30, 2015)

Yo Wizzard i am a bit curious on these PRO and CON:

Gigabyte 960 : 
CON - Memory NOT overclock

ASUS Strix 960  / MSI 960 : 
PRO - Overclocked out of the box

However, your review say Gigabyte beat 95% of the game tested on FPS alone Vs. Asus / MSI.
My question is, what is the point of stating Gigabyte 960 Memory not overclock is a CON if gigabyte beat asus/msi in FPS alone.

PS: i do not own any Gigabyte item, n i have been using Asus mobo for the last 10 years.


----------



## Winston_008 (Jan 30, 2015)

^^ Because it would be faster if they overclocked the memory, a better out of box experience is always better.


----------



## Darksword (Jan 31, 2015)

$230.00 for a 128bit 2GB card?  Not a good value compared to R9 280X, which can be had for less.  Heck, you can even find R9 290's for about $250-260 after rebate.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Jan 31, 2015)

wizzard... i think you should correct the 970 specs including your benchmarks comparison table


----------



## mroofie (Jan 31, 2015)

night.fox said:


> wizzard... i think you should correct the 970 specs including your benchmarks comparison table


the performance is still the same why change it -_-


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 31, 2015)

mroofie said:


> the performance is still the same why change it -_-


I think he is talking about 64 vs. 56 ROPs in the table on page 1. I forgot to update that table, the review has been written last week, I only had to rebench the G1 Gaming for the new BIOS.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Jan 31, 2015)

mroofie said:


> the performance is still the same why change it -_-



doesnt matter performance same or not. Now Nvidia has corrected their official specs dont you think its a good idea to change the specs on reviews as well?


I am just suggesting. It is up to them to either change or not


----------



## mroofie (Jan 31, 2015)

night.fox said:


> doesnt matter performance same or not. Now Nvidia has corrected their official specs dont you think its a good idea to change the specs on reviews as well?
> 
> 
> I am just suggesting. It is up to them to either change or not


I was talking about performance I thought you were suggesting the 970 had lower performance because of the memory allocation issue 

My bad :/


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Jan 31, 2015)

mroofie said:


> I was talking about performance I thought you were suggesting the 970 had lower performance because of the memory allocation issue
> 
> My bad :/



no problem.


----------



## TC-man (Feb 1, 2015)

Why does this Gigabyte GTX 960 G1 Gaming feature "0dB semi-passive fans", while the GTX 970/980 variants do not?  The temperatures (between the Gigabyte 960 and 980 as seen in Techpowerup's reviews) under load and idle do not differ that much from each other!? Let's hope Gigabyte is releasing a bios update to add this feature for the 970/980 G1 Gaming cards in the very near future.


----------



## techy1 (Feb 1, 2015)

TC-man said:


> Why does this Gigabyte GTX 960 G1 Gaming feature "0dB semi-passive fans", while the GTX 970/980 variants do not?  The temperatures (between the Gigabyte 960 and 980 as seen in Techpowerup's reviews) under load and idle do not differ that much from each other!? Let's hope Gigabyte is releasing a bios update to add this feature for the 970/980 G1 Gaming cards in the very near future.


cuz refference 970/980 has not semi passive fans... and in TPU reviews lists there displayed is only refference cards vs current card (that might or might not be refference)... so: 970 refference vs 960 G1 Gaming (in this case)


----------



## TC-man (Feb 1, 2015)

techy1 said:


> cuz refference 970/980 has not semi passive fans... and in TPU reviews lists there displayed is only refference cards vs current card (that might or might not be refference)... so: 970 refference vs 960 G1 Gaming (in this case)



Sorry, I mean the *GTX 970/980 variants of the G1 Gaming line* from Gigabyte, not the reference; the heatsinks of the Windforce cooler should be good enough for passive cooling under idle or light gaming situations. I don't think the Windforce VGA cooler + fan differs that much from the one on the GTX 960 G1 Gaming; perhaps a different fan curve in the bios?


----------



## RCoon (Feb 3, 2015)

TC-man said:


> perhaps a different fan curve in the bios?



Idle power consumptions is higher on the G1 compared to the Strix and MSI Gaming, however a mere 4-6W is not enough to give up on a fanless mode. I imagine they never even thought of the idea until their AIB competition incorporated the feature. Now they've added it to their 960 so it doesn't look like they dropped the ball when they turn up to the next AIB office party.

Probably just an afterthought when reviewers and buyers decided they liked the feature.


----------



## Jeffredo (Feb 26, 2015)

Kind of a disappointment compared to the EVGA, ASUS and MSI that you reviewed.  All three overclocked better and boosted higher for less money.


----------



## Techmuncher (Sep 7, 2015)

You can enable fan less mode on the Gigabyte G1 gaming 970 via a quick bios edit, it works well


----------

